# E-liquids cheaper thanks to an amendment approved by the Italian Parliament



## fbb1964 (22/7/21)

https://cataniaconversation.coehar....amendment-approved-by-the-italian-parliament/

*E-liquids cheaper thanks to an amendment approved by the Italian Parliament - Catania Conversation*





*While the rest of the world is witnessing fierce opposition to e-liquids, Italy once again proves to be the leader in Europe for innovative policies towards electronic cigarettes.*

The amendment presented by the Lega asking for tax reduction on liquids for vaping has been confirmed.* The reduction proposed by the Lega cut the fiscal taxes of 10% on e-liquids with nicotine and 5 % for products without nicotine. *Specifically, the charge is 0.42 cents for bottles of liquids without nicotine, and double (0.84 cents) for those containing nicotine.

This comes after the sector of electronic cigarettes was the only one to be hit by the tax burden by the government as an attempt to respond to the covid-19 emergency heavily affecting the workers and producers.





E- liquid, e-juice in the bottles and e-cigarette (vape)
The reduction in the tax on inhalation fluids positively affected *Gianluca Giorgetti*, vice president of Anafe-Confindustria. He says he is satisfied with the achievement of this result, which he considers favourable for the entire vape sector in terms of young people, shops, families and businesses. Giorgetti also underlines how the battle carried out by the League of Matteo Salvini is linked to two objectives: one of an economic nature, as it supports thousands of workers, and one of a healthy nature, since the world of electronic cigarettes it removes the user from the risks of traditional cigarettes and burnt smoke.





Gianluca Giorgietti
All the major players in the field see this amendment as a breath of fresh air for the e-cigarette industry. The situation, therefore, returns to be more favourable to vaping companies, at least starting from August 1st and until December 31st of this year.

“_“It is good to hear that – besides UK – also Italy is making substantial progress in the fight against smoking by promoting tobacco harm reduction. For millions of smokers it is great news. They do not have to break the bank if they wish to substitute combustible cigarettes for much less harmful combustion-free alternatives.”l_e” emphasised *Prof. Riccardo Polosa*, a prominent scientist in the field of the Tobacco Harm Reduction in Italy.





Prof. Riccardo Polosa

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru (22/7/21)

Great move!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Resistance (24/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1


----------

